

Usage-based Internet billing: a global comparison - MikeCapone
http://business.financialpost.com/2011/02/02/usage-based-internet-billing-a-global-comparison/

======
jacques_chester
Australia's case has a simple cause: there are very few pipes that connect
Australia with the world and currently, they controlled by just 2 providers. A
third one is coming (PIPE networks), but right now the entire economics of
internet traffic in Australia is driven by the duopolistic cost of
transpacific connectivity.

In fact, traffic costs are why I host all my stuff in the USA. I can get
price-comparable stuff here in Australia on everything except traffic -- often
by a factor of 10:1.

~~~
jbri
Interesting that New Zealand does have some unlimited-traffic option, given
that (AFAIK) all our global traffic flows through Australia anyway.

~~~
jacques_chester
Nope. A lot of traffic actually goes via NZ.

